

It’s Complicated: Breakup in the Social Age - edu
https://medium.com/frontpage-picks/e9162d6ed027

======
methodover
Woah. This article went from relatable to really fucking creepy towards the
end there. If you and an ex have a shared account, unshare it. Don't snoop
around in it, looking at pictures and notes and shit.

Anyway. The part of the article before it goes to creeptown isn't so bad. I
don't particularly like seeing exes on Facebook, especially when I don't
really want to reconnect with them. But on the other hand, I don't really want
to unfriend them. Somehow that seems really cold.

Strangely, this also results in some internal struggle when dating someone
new. "We should be friends on Facebook," he says. "Yeah, but odds are we're
going to break up, and I might not really want to be connected to you after
that," I don't say, but think.

I always seem to end up adding the person to Facebook anyway. Or breaking up
with them right then.

